# CGC Test questions



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hey guys. So my 11month old V has just started taking his CGC classes this past Sunday. We took a basic obedience class during the fall and he did really well so I signed him up for the CGC class right after (It was recommended and got a discount). Had a sort of 'winter break' between the two classes.

I've looked up videos on how these tests go and I'm a bit worried about certain parts...loose leash walking, ignoring another dog and being alone with a stranger for 3min (that's the big one for me).

I'm wondering if anyone here has taken this with their V and what were the toughest parts to learn/practice? How did your dog do? How long did it take to learn certain things? 

And just any suggestions or tips would be greatly appreciated...I'm a bit nervous based on how first class went :grin


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I took the test with Ranger, after a 3 week CGC class. What helped the most was practicing in new places, with high distraction. Outside of dog parks, in Petsmart, and Petco. Have people come up and say hi to him, and give him a treat. If there is a chance he will jump. Hold his collar, so he isn't given the chance to. That helped Ranger keep his feet on the ground when greeting people later.
At home you just need to practice 10- 15 minutes at a time.
Here is a list if you don't one.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

We took the test when Scout was just shy of 2 years. I think it basically comes down to practice in many locations, like TR says. 
What's most difficult will depend on the individual dog. I was also most concerned about the 3 minutes away portion. I think I handed the leash over and told her to sit and stay, so she'd be on task. Our test was outside at a dog festival, so I just walked around and kept her in my sightline while staying out of hers. I wouldn't say she was relaxed--she kept looking for me--but she wasn't panicking by any means. No issues passing any of the sections.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

We took a class when my vizsla boy was 9 months old and the test when he turned 10 months, he passed it immediately. For us the most challenges were caused by loose leash walking. He went at that time daily to a daycare, so was used to other dogs, just as being handed over to a friendly stranger, but he was mostly exercised off leash. So we kept practicing the loose leash at home, then in parking lots, always keeping the practice sessions short and making sure that there is reward in between (treats and playtime). We also added practices we knew he was already very good at, so that he can get plenty of praise (his strength was staying in place and come when called). 
At this young age their attention span is still shorter, however they already get into the habit of wanting to please. The day before the test my boy would occasionally (in the park) still pull on the leash if he wanted to sniff. Once it came to the test, he turned to mr performance overachiever and did the test on a flawless manner. When the assessor handed over the paperwork to me and congratulated, he saw the paper in my hand and started jumping up and down, followed by pulling me towards the entrance door of the building. Kind of ok mom, i did it, can we now go and play now? haha.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for the replies! 
Definitely going to have to work on the leash walking a lot and I'll have to try it in a lot of different environments for him to get used to it.

I'm mostly worried about the 3min alone xD If someone leaves to the car he'll start whining even if everyone someone else is around. Not sure how to train that. When he's home alone, he whines a bit but will eventually quiet down...guess we'll have to do little of bits of time to start with.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

pez999 said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> I'm mostly worried about the 3min alone xD If someone leaves to the car he'll start whining even if everyone someone else is around. Not sure how to train that. When he's home alone, he whines a bit but will eventually quiet down...guess we'll have to do little of bits of time to start with.



Even though they are with someone for that time, I'd approach training as if he were alone. When my girl was around 9 months, I started doing some bird work with her and I'd tie her up to a tree and then walk out of sight to plant the live birds around the field for her to find. At first she'd cry at the top of her lungs, but now I can leave her untied and she waits calmly. She eventually learned that I will always come back for her and her job is to wait. 

So I'd start by building up his "stay," basically by telling him to sit, stay and then backup a few paces. If you know he'll only stay for 10 secs, then at 9 secs walk back to him and praise him. You don't want him to fail, but if he does fail, just calmly walk him back to his spot, reissue the command, and do it again. Work on increasing the distance and time and once he is very comfortable with you being pretty far away but in sight, start working at a closer distance where you can go around a corner of building or something where he can't see you. Since you're introducing a new variable (being out of sight) cut the time you're away down a lot. Then just work on building the time away again. If you can get him to staying 5 minutes alone, then the test at 3 minutes, on a leash, with someone, should be simple.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If he tries to get ahead of you during the loose leash part of the test, walk a little faster. They won't count off for it.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

texasred said:


> If he tries to get ahead of you during the loose leash part of the test, walk a little faster. They won't count off for it.


Gonna be a sprinting with him hahaha.

He did a lot better this past Sunday with walking, as long as I had treats in my hand and he focused on me. He did freak out at a walker but once he saw it had tennis balls on the feet..he just wanted to steal them.

And thanks einspanner, I'm gonna have to try that. He's pretty decent with the stay command but not for too long of a time or too far a distance and I have to be in sight so will have to practice that.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While there is no treats during the test. You can praise, and talk to him during the loose leash part. Keep a happy voice, and praising. It helps keep their attention on you.
Practice it in class, along with the treats.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

texasred said:


> While there is no treats during the test. You can praise, and talk to him during the loose leash part. Keep a happy voice, and praising. It helps keep their attention on you.
> Practice it in class, along with the treats.


if all else fails, I will just dip my hand in dog food and spray my hand with some kind of food scent for the test lol


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

pez999 said:


> texasred said:
> 
> 
> > While there is no treats during the test. You can praise, and talk to him during the loose leash part. Keep a happy voice, and praising. It helps keep their attention on you.
> ...


That's funny. 
Ranger started to get a funny look on his face, towards the end of the test.
I knew exactly what he was thinking. 
Where's the cheese?
Only because he absolutely loves string cheese. And the only time he gets it, is in class. My husband my has started calling it Cheese class.


----------



## BoomersMom (Apr 26, 2017)

On this test are you allowed to use the "gentle leader" nose harness?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

BoomersMom said:


> On this test are you allowed to use the "gentle leader" nose harness?


No. 

From the evaluator's handbook (emphasis added):


> All tests must be performed on leash. Dogs should
> wear well-fitting buckle or slip collars (including martingales)
> made of leather, fabric, or chain. They
> may also wear body harnesses for the CGC test.
> ...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thought you might find this funny. 
I missed a class last week. Ranger tried to play like he didn't know what down was, the first part of class this week.


----------

